# Venustus



## BigBeardDaHuzi (Jul 23, 2020)

I am putting together a 125-140 gallon tank. Unfortunately, it will have to be a tall, but that is all the space I have.

For stock, I am planning on a lot of peacocks and the more peaceful haps, like the blue dolphins, lethrinops and star sapphires. Maybe a sand diver.

Mostly, I am hoping for a peaceful(ish) tank. My flat is not big enough for more than one tank, so I have to make this one count. I am aiming for mellow cichlids.... but I really want a Venustus. Or a livingstoni.
I realize these two are usually not in the "peaceful" category, although some people get lucky. Ben O'Chart's venustus seems pretty chill.

But could I even put one in? A lot of the sites I have looked at have said that you need a 6 foot tank. Mine will be deeper and taller than a standard 125, but it will still only be 4 feet long. What is your experience?
Also, what if I just put in a single venustus female? I really like that color pattern. Would I need to worry about breeding tension from any of the other males in the tank because there is a female involved (I am aiming for an all male tank). Do the female Venustus have the personality of the males? Are they as aggressive? Should I try for a livingstonii instead?

Thanks for reading!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!

I would not put a 10" fish in a 48" tank at all. Then layer on the fact that you don't want any female in a male tank and you will have timid haps with the more aggressive nimbochromis...I would skip this fish.

Note that some of the other fish on your list need a 72" tank (dolphins, sapphires, sand diver). Stock by the length of your tank...not the gallons. Stock your tank like it was 75 gallons 48x18. For all-male in a 48x18 tank I like 12 fish that mature at six inches or less.

Lastly when you stock all male, you usually have to swap out fish over a period of 2 years while you get the mix right, so having an extra tank is pretty important.


----------



## BigBeardDaHuzi (Jul 23, 2020)

Yeah, that all makes sense 

Does it not matter if the tank has more depth, front to back?

The tank will be 48x24x30


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You might stock a few more individuals in 48x24 versus 48x12...but I would still not go over six inches at maturity.

I would not double the number of fish...so maybe 18 individuals that mature to six inches instead of 12.


----------



## jcover (Apr 18, 2014)

Agreed with staying with fish max 6" long. Even at that point you'll find some aggression potentially in a 48" tank.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Agree with the above posts. Fish appreciate more width (and for some species height) but length is key. While some people like crowding their africans tank to manage aggression, I'm at the other end of the spectrum; 27 fish in my 450gal and it is awesome to see their (more) natural behavior.


----------



## Adam GR (Oct 13, 2019)

May I ask a question: how many fishes you have to rehome before you end up with balanced 450gal tank with only 27 individuals? Did you simply throw 27 fish in there and they live happily?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The length is the determining factor as opposed to the gallons. Also if you are doing all male or mixed gender, and whether you buy sexed fish to stock it.

Example an 8 foot species tank with 27 unsexed juvenile yellow labs you may never have to rehome a fish.

In the past when I have done carefully selected adult males in a 72" tank I have had to swap out 3 out of 18 fish.


----------



## Adam GR (Oct 13, 2019)

DJRansome said:


> The length is the determining factor as opposed to the gallons. Also if you are doing all male or mixed gender, and whether you buy sexed fish to stock it.
> 
> Example an 8 foot species tank with 27 unsexed juvenile yellow labs you may never have to rehome a fish.
> 
> In the past when I have done carefully selected adult males in a 72" tank I have had to swap out 3 out of 18 fish.


I am referring mainly to all male scenario because I simply failed with "light stocking" idea in my 125g. 
I did few mistakes - I didn't add all fishes at once because I am buying my cichlids from local LFS (in a place where I live online shoping is not easy) and carefully prepared list of new additions is out of question because I am relying on whatever is available in shop. 
So following this idea of let say - no more then 16 fishes in my tank I end up with 6 fully coloured fishes and a bunch of subdominant guys and a lot of territorial disputes with OB's who simply terrorised their tank mates. 
I have few tanks and I was moving fishes around, rehoming really problematic ones. 
3 months ago I give up and I simply added few more fishes (6 young mbunas) and suddenly my tank became really peaceful.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Let us know how it goes in a year or two, Adam GR. I think the mbuna impact will be felt in 9-12 months.


----------



## Adam GR (Oct 13, 2019)

Oh I can smell an Irony, so far so good ok. At the moment they are around 3-4in long and no problems. I have a backup plan if need it.


----------



## Mudkicker1 (Aug 6, 2013)

I wouldn't even bother trying an all male in a 4 foot tank. Trust me I've tried and it's not fun.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Adam GR said:


> May I ask a question: how many fishes you have to rehome before you end up with balanced 450gal tank with only 27 individuals? Did you simply throw 27 fish in there and they live happily?


I didn't need to rehome any fish due to how spacious the tanks is (8' x 3') and the fish I purposely chose are less aggressive and make good tank mates.


----------

